
Show HN: A list of programmers coding live - aulrich
https://shipstreams.com/
======
aulrich
Heya!

I’m Armin, I built shipstreams.com. Inspired by Pat Walls building "You Don't
Need WordPress" live on Twitch in 24h, I created this list of makers streaming
their work!

After many hours on Twitch I found many cool people doing so much great work.
There is always to learn something while looking over someone's shoulder :)

If you want to add yourself and build with us, you can use the Submit Form. -
I’m especially on the lookout for more streaming women makers! ‍

In the future, I'd like to add Youtube-Code-Steamers as well, or maybe you
know of other Websites who host some Makers? Could see shipstreams as an
aggregator for all of them :)

Cheers and see you Live, Armin

Links: Telegram Notification Channel:
[http://t.me/shipstreams](http://t.me/shipstreams) Submit Form:
[https://shipstreams.com/submit](https://shipstreams.com/submit) Github:
[https://github.com/arminulrich/shipstreams.com](https://github.com/arminulrich/shipstreams.com)
(Laravel + Vue.js - hacked together in 24 hours )

~~~
maerF0x0
Feature request: Ability to search by technologies being used.

eg: Golang, redis, aws, AI, etc.

~~~
baby_wipe
Yes, this is the first thing I tried to do.

------
Walkman
Genuine question: What is the appeal of watching live coding? Who watches
these? I'm watching code all day long, arguing about it, understanding it on
my workplace, if I get home, there is no way I want to watch another guy live
coding. Maybe doing my own thing when I'm free and not tied to a gazillion
rules of how to do things.

~~~
bananabiscuit
I think the appeal is the same for watching any other high performance.
Specifically, it can be entertaining to see how others do things, and there is
potential for you to pick up some useful knowledge in the form of a problem
solving technique, or maybe a workflow you haven’t considered.

~~~
Walkman
But you can do that by reading code of Open Source projects, which is more
effective IMO.

~~~
gitgud
Well, you can learn _actively_ from researching opens source projects. Or you
can learn _passively_ by watching others code.

The first is more effective but the second is easier and more entertaining.

~~~
Walkman
I disagree with this. I think you are not passive watching live coding almost
the same way like you are pair programming and you are the observer.

~~~
gitgud
Watching a stream is passive, like watching a movie. Pair programming is
interactive, as you are right next to the person.

Unless you're commenting on the stream, it's a very passive act of learning.

------
fenwick67
If they're literally all on Twitch, why would I use this site instead of just
searching for software devs via Twitch directly?

~~~
aulrich
I keep this list curated, so I confirm these people are doing mostly coding
streams - and in future steps, I'd like to add more platforms :)

I started out last week with like five people, and only twitch people kept
writing me so far :)

~~~
SoulMan
It's a good discovery tool. I actually searched for devs doing live coding in
twitch few days back but barely found anyone.

------
SoulMan
Wonderful, This is exactly what I was looking for a few days ago and someone
already did it. twitch is primarily a place for gamers but good to see
programmers. I follow Stephen Wolfram and Holden Karau 's live coding and code
reviews.

------
jonheller
Nice to see some manual curation in this space. For some reason, I've found
Twitch's categorization of this type of stream to be challenging to find (i.e.
it's under creative, but hard to filter from the rest of that category unless
people specifically tag it things like development or programming).

~~~
reificator
I could be wrong, as I don't often browse Twitch, but you might want to take
another look. From what I heard they've killed IRL and Creative and replaced
them with more segmented categories.

------
cercatrova
Good stuff, I remember seeing Walls' tweet [0], and watching this site go up
on Product Hunt soon after he finished. I do wonder though, is this a more
focused version of Twitch's Programming directory [1]?

[0]
[https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1043242997050167302](https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1043242997050167302)
[1]
[https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Programming](https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Programming)

~~~
aulrich
Yeah I keep this list curated, so I confirm these people are doing mostly
coding streams - and in future steps, I'll add more and more platforms!

------
highace
I would love to stream as I program, but I'm too afraid of accidentally
showing a password or API key or something and pwning myself.

~~~
ericintheloft2
Here's a product idea: a screen recorder that understands password inputs and
things like "API key" or "API secret" and blurs it automatically.

------
avitzurel
I streamed on Twitch for a while [1], the change they made with the categories
now officially kills off programming streams and show that they don't really
care about it.

Curating streams this way is very useful and looks good.

[1] [https://www.twitch.tv/kensodev](https://www.twitch.tv/kensodev)

~~~
badtuple
Heya! I just wanted to say thanks for your streams. I haven't been watching
streams in general lately due to life being much busier, but yours in
particular were super interesting and I learned a ton!

~~~
avitzurel
Thank you!

------
swlkr
This is cool, twitch and youtube are both great platforms to stream.

It’s funny there was a new platform linked here on HN I think a few years ago,
and it did pretty well, I streamed on it for a while, but it never got the
traction they wanted so they pivoted to live edu or something.

This getting to the front page shows me that it’s better to start very small
and work from there if you want to make a new community.

I’m not saying that shipstreams is going to host their own streams one day,
independent of twitch or youtube, but given a good start like this, it’s at
least a possibility.

Is this embrace, extend, extinguish?

Regardless, congrats on shipping!

------
bmc7505
Rachael Tatman at Kaggle does a livestream on Twitch every Friday:
[https://www.twitch.tv/rctatman](https://www.twitch.tv/rctatman)

------
IdiotMoron
Here's another site of curated programming centered streams:
[https://belly.io/programming](https://belly.io/programming)

------
rmbeard
Great idea, but none of the livestreaming coders I follow on Twitch are
listed. Stephen Wolfram is a notable omission but there are some other great
livestreams on Twtich creative.

------
xaranke
Looks good, but not a big fan of the autoplaying video.

If I could click a button and start playing the video instead that would be
great.

~~~
frfl
You may be interested in a global solution Firefox:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-
autop...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-
autoplay/?src=search) Chrome: I don't know any good one off the top of my
head, sorry

------
jaequery
anyone know what happened to livecoding.tv?

~~~
Reedx
A disaster happened:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476)

~~~
jaequery
wow, i never knew about that! just reading through the comments, i don't
particularly find anything offensive with Michael's responses. am i missing
something?

~~~
detaro
You might need "showdead" in your HN options to see all of it.

------
wpdev_63
devstream.io does this also. Maybe not as polished though.

------
iamleppert
Can you post your chaturbate profile instead?

------
the_other_guy
I have a real suspicion towards anything that's featured on ProductHunt. I
hope that this post's upvotes are genuine!

~~~
frfl
may I ask why?

------
graphememes
-snip-

~~~
aulrich
everyone was asked or submitted themselves via the form :)

~~~
graphememes
Nice, good human in action 8)

